# Would like real opinions - Just purchase HRC portfolio with 660 points



## robthomas16 (Jun 21, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

 My wife and I are 30 and just purchased 660 points at $21.47 a point ($14, 170.02) , and 97 cents per point maintenance fee a year. Plus club fees of $150. We do not finance and put it all on our Hyatt card so we could get 9x points return on it.

 We do like the portfolio concept better than a stand alone timeshare concept.

 We are Hyatt Globalists as well and like to travel.

 We never wanted a timeshare because we would have to travel to same location every year, however we do like the concept of 16 different locations.


 We were looking to hear from everyone their pros and cons. Feel free to ask any questions and make any comments.


----------



## echino (Jun 21, 2022)

Bad deal. What you purchased has zero resale value. Cancel ASAP if you are still within the rescission timeframe.

You can buy a resale deeded week at one of the HRC legacy resorts which comes with points, for a lot less, with lower maintenance fees, and that would hold its resale value. You will need to do a lot of research.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jun 21, 2022)

Welcome to TUG, @robthomas16 -

As @echino pointed out, the general idea here is to avoid paying "retail" (to the Developer - Hyatt) since that isn't a great deal despite all the sales hype you may have heard.

You don't mention whether you have any other timeshares, including Hyatt timeshares, but the package you purchased at 660 points doesn't seem like it would get you a lot of access to the system.  How did they sell the 660 points to you - was it something you were sold because it was the smallest package available?

If you are within your rescission period, you should definitely rescind right now.  Even if you ultimately think it's a good deal, they will be happy to let you re-purchase it (again, despite all the sales hype you may have heard).

Once you rescind, we are all happy to talk more about secondary market options that are much less expensive both in terms of upfront costs and annual recurring costs than what was sold, without any loss of flexibillity.  But rescind if you can ASAP.





robthomas16 said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> My wife and I are 30 and just purchased 660 points at $21.47 a point ($14, 170.02) , and 97 cents per point maintenance fee a year. Plus club fees of $150. We do not finance and put it all on our Hyatt card so we could get 9x points return on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 21, 2022)

Being a bit further along the research curve for HRC (but still a beginner), I agree that if you like the idea of 16 different locations, you should rescind immediately and look into buying a deeded week or long-term lease (RTU) from one of the Hyatt Residence Club timeshares.  Assuming you like the locations in HRC.  Read the threads in the Hyatt Residence Club forums, you will learn a lot fast. The most valuable resource is the HRC points/weeks chart, which shows you what you could get with your deeded week points, depending on the season you buy.


----------



## gratiem (Jun 21, 2022)

Welcome and +1 on everyone's advice to rescind immediately. 
1) Portfolio points have no resale value
2) 660 points does not go far: see hyatt residence club point chart.


----------



## robthomas16 (Jun 21, 2022)

Great replies for everyone and we are at day #5 to rescind and we have 10 days to do so. And the biggest sell for us was a lie it seems. So we brought up $21.00 a point. Our salesmen told us that when we got to book a hyatt hotel, you can take the price of the hotel, divide by the cost of a point, and use your portfolio points to book outside the 16 resorts. Like hotel costs $210, and point was $21, so it costs 10 portfolio points. So kind of pissed off about that. I guess they were selling us Interval, but I have no idea how Interval exchange rates even work. So I got off the phone with HRC just now, and they said that most places 7 days cost 480 portfolio points.....I can't tell if they are blowing smoke as well.

I'm struggling trying to find information and reviews on portfolio.

We like Hyatt products so trying to stick with Hyatt. 

Does anyone have an example off a resale they can find, that can explain to me this lovely deeded week or points, to make my money actually work for me. 

We never saw it being an investment to resell, but wanted something that made sense in the grand scheme of $$ and traveling. We travel alot, but usually not whole weeks, which is why the portfolio made sense for us.

Like for example for Hawaii, it costs 1450 points for Hawaii trip, so three years at banking 660 portfolio points to be able to do that. We figured we would buy more points. to get us around 1000 so that we could afford it quicker. 

Hawaii was our honeymoon and would like to go every 5 years so that's on our radar.

Again, be blunt we don't mind. We are reading every word.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2022)

robthomas16 said:


> Plus club fees of $150.


Club fees on top of club fees? They charge them on the budget for each resort then those that own HPP have to pay a club fee?


----------



## alameda94501 (Jun 21, 2022)

Yes, @robthomas16 - you won't find too much general information/reviews on Portfolio on the web - as timeshares tend to be pretty niche.  

So to your points:

1.  Day #5 to rescind - your paperwork likely has conflicting information but I would definitely fax something to them today, and follow it by USPS with a tracking number (certified, return receipt, whatever is cheap).   You don't want to get to the end of your 15 days to realize it actually was only 7 days in your state.

2.  Hotels - with a retail (Developer) purchase you can convert to World of Hyatt points but at a pretty crappy exchange rate of one Portfolio point = 41 WOH points plus $133.  It's not the way it was portrayed to you (as you're a Globalist, you already know that a hotel's rates aren't cut and dried - is $210 the rack rate?  the AAA rate?) and it's a poor use of your money given the purchase price and maintenance fees.

(Here are the details under Classic Tier)



			https://clubhouse.hyattresidenceclub.com/jah//files/live/sites/hyattResidenceClubMember-2/files/bootstrap/img/member_resources/MbrSite_Portfolio_Tiers.pdf
		


3.  Resale - do you have a resort in mind?  For example, where did they sell you Portfolio?



And again, rescind today.  Even if you decide to move forward with Portfolio and no one here convinces you of anything, they will gladly take your $14,000 back.


----------



## robthomas16 (Jun 21, 2022)

We are 100% rescinding tomorrow. In Texas we have 7 days so we are still good and will make sure we have trackers on all documents. 

Thank you @alameda94501 @dioxide45 @gratiem @SteveinHNL @echino 

@alameda94501 no resort in mind.Just two of us and we are happy with locations, no particular resort in mind. We don’t need anything fancy, but something that can be transferred around with no problems. We like Key West, Hawaii, Texas Hill Country. We been looking into them and seeing what we can find.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 21, 2022)

robthomas16 said:


> We are 100% rescinding tomorrow. In Texas we have 7 days so we are still good and will make sure we have trackers on all documents.
> 
> Thank you @alameda94501 @dioxide45 @gratiem @SteveinHNL @echino
> 
> @alameda94501 no resort in mind.Just two of us and we are happy with locations, no particular resort in mind. We don’t need anything fancy, but something that can be transferred around with no problems. We like Key West, Hawaii, Texas Hill Country. We been looking into them and seeing what we can find.




Adding to the above -- follow the recission instructions *TO THE LETTER*. If they say it needs to be translated into Urdu and written in green ink on Hello Kitty stationary, that is what you do. If you're mailing it, spend the extra couple bucks and get return receipt so you have physical proof that you made the deadline in time. Act like you are dealing with an angry IRS auditor.

If you like Hill Country, that is where you should buy your deeded week. Good "bang for the buck" at Wild Oak Ranch. Once you have rescinded, tell us what you want to do, when you want to do it, and how many people are coming with. Then we can suggest a week to buy.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jun 21, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Club fees on top of club fees? They charge them on the budget for each resort then those that own HPP have to pay a club fee?



Nah, it's only one club fee (same as legacy, $157).  And in the last two years, Hyatt has been so embarrassed by their Portfolio maintenance fees that they gave a gift to all Portfolio owners and paid for their club fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2022)

robthomas16 said:


> We are 100% rescinding tomorrow. In Texas we have 7 days so we are still good and will make sure we have trackers on all documents.


The rescission period is based on where you sign, not where you live. Just making sure as some states have shorter timeframes for rescission.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jun 21, 2022)

Run, Forest, Run!


----------



## bradj (Jun 22, 2022)

robthomas16 said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> My wife and I are 30 and just purchased 660 points at $21.47 a point ($14, 170.02) , and 97 cents per point maintenance fee a year. Plus club fees of $150. We do not finance and put it all on our Hyatt card so we could get 9x points return on it.
> 
> ...


Last November there were 1450 HRC portfolio points for sale on Ebay. Retail value from Hyatt @ $20.00 per point $29,000. I was high bidder for the points at $5.50. (five dollars and fifty cents). I won the bid. We went through the ROFR and Hyatt obviously exercised their option and not allow me to buy the points for $5.50. When posters tell you portfolio points have no resale value, you can believe them. Buy a Hyatt deeded week on the resale market for the points. Not from Hyatt. (Redweek is a good source for comps) You'll at least retain some market value. Get your money back FAST! And do a little more homework before you make your next move.


----------



## robthomas16 (Jun 27, 2022)

Is there a good phone number to confirm cancellation? Or is it just a waiting game now.

Per my cancellation instructions, you can send an email or letter. We sent both within 6 calendar days, and we had to do it in 10, so we should be okay.

I just want to confirm they are actually processing it.

I called Hyatt Residence Club, but they were little help.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 27, 2022)

robthomas16 said:


> Is there a good phone number to confirm cancellation? Or is it just a waiting game now.
> 
> Per my cancellation instructions, you can send an email or letter. We sent both within 6 calendar days, and we had to do it in 10, so we should be okay.
> 
> ...



Sorry you just got to wait to see your funds credited back to you per your method of purchase payment, e.g on credit card.  Hyatt does not send any kind of confirmation.  I don't know of a phone # to call. Maybe others here do.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jun 27, 2022)

Yes, there's no confirmation process, and last time I rescinded it took about 35 days to get my credit card charge back.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 27, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Yes, there's no confirmation process, and last time I rescinded it took about 35 days to get my credit card charge back.


Wow, we were fortunate then, to get our credit back in  just over 2 weeks.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 27, 2022)

robthomas16 said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> My wife and I are 30 and just purchased 660 points at $21.47 a point ($14, 170.02) , and 97 cents per point maintenance fee a year. Plus club fees of $150. We do not finance and put it all on our Hyatt card so we could get 9x points return on it.
> 
> ...


We bought weeks and use them at 16 locations for points. We can turn around and sell them at any point for what we paid. Our yearly fees are less. We travel everywhere. I don't like that portfolio has limited options in Maui or Siesta Key and zero resale


----------



## robthomas16 (Jul 2, 2022)

Question for everyone; Is there a certain price point I should be looking for if I'm buying a week timeshare for points? Like $7,000 for 2,200 points? 

I also see crazy things like 240,000 hvc points annual for $1500 maintenance fee. 

Trying to understand what is real and whats actually worth it.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 2, 2022)

HVC is Hyatt vacation club and associated with Welk points. I assume you are looking for a HRC Hyatt residence club deeded week?


----------



## robthomas16 (Jul 2, 2022)

@GTLINZ yeah seems like the way we are going.

Trying to find a deeded week in a diamond season with 2000 points.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 2, 2022)

robthomas16 said:


> @GTLINZ yeah seems like the way we are going.
> 
> Trying to find a deeded week in a diamond season with 2000 points.


A deeded Diamond week will bring you 2200 points a platinum will bring you 2000.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 3, 2022)

robthomas16 said:


> Question for everyone; Is there a certain price point I should be looking for if I'm buying a week timeshare for points? Like $7,000 for 2,200 points?
> 
> I also see crazy things like 240,000 hvc points annual for $1500 maintenance fee.
> 
> Trying to understand what is real and whats actually worth it.



You May want to decide where you would be happy with if the system collapsed, or MVC restructures Hyatt to disincentivize trading with HRC, then look for a unit week at that location that fits your needs. This would be the buy where you want to use strategy. One thing that attracted us to Hyatt is that we can buy the specific week and unit we want. This is important if you want Hawaii for a specific week for the start of a golf tournament, or the Keys for boat week or lobster mini season, or a view at High Sierra, etc.

The other strategy is buy for lowest maintenance fees per point. The three resorts that meet this strategy would be Piñon Pointe, Wild Oak, and Beach House. These will have a higher buy in cost, but lower annual cost. Some people will figure out an average cost over a term they intend to own to see if it would be more beneficial to buy a property with higher maintenance fees but lower purchase price. There are a number of threads on this that go into detail of maintenance fee inflation, possible resale gain (I always figure zero, just in case), etc. 

So, the answer is it depends. It depends how you want to use the product, where you really want to go, some risk reward on own where you want to stay vs lowest maintenance fees per point, etc. 

Tell us what you want to do, how you want to use the product, and we can better help you.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 3, 2022)

Take a look at the Hyatt points chart.  I printed it and highlighted the points and seasons I would need to visit the resorts I would be most interested in, to get an idea of how many HRC points I would like to have.   I settled on wanting/needing a diamond week/2200 points.  I’m actively lobbying for another week or 2 but my wife thinks I’m crazy, haha.

A few points to consider:

Every week at HRC Maui is a diamond week, so you need 2200 points to visit there, which means you need a diamond week or combined points from 2 lesser weeks if you ever hope to visit HRC Maui.
If you plan to buy and combine weeks for such a purpose, be sure your weeks are close in time so they accrue close in time, so you can accomplish the goal of combining them.  You don’t want 1440 week 15 points to accrue in April and then have 1440 silver week 42 points to accrue in October, or you will never be able to accomplish your goal, or at least reliably.
If you are interested in Carmel, note that the units at Carmel require more points than other HRC resorts because the 2BRs are “premiere” and the 1BRs are “deluxe.”  Basically this means that the points you will pay for a 1BR in Carmel is equal to what you would pay for a 2BR at the other HRC resorts.
As Sapper mentioned, the cheapest maintenance fees (and hence your lowest ongoing cost) are at Pinon Pointe, Wild Oak, and Beach House.  Hence, a higher initial purchase cost, especially at Pinon Pointe. 
Study these FAQs prepared by user KAL for explanation of how your points can be used. 
Search for posts by user ScoopKona to see how he regularly leverages his 1800 HRC points to get 3 weeks of nice vacations through Interval International each year.
The more I learned about HRC, the more I realized that this was the system that best suited my wife’s and my needs.


----------



## Kal (Jul 3, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Take a look at the Hyatt points chart.  I printed it and highlighted the points and seasons I would need to visit the resorts I would be most interested in, to get an idea of how many HRC points I would like to have.   I settled on wanting/needing a diamond week/2200 points.  I’m actively lobbying for another week or 2 but my wife thinks I’m crazy, haha.
> 
> A few points to consider:
> 
> ...


Amazing grasp of the system.  It was not long ago you were trying to spell Hyatt


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 3, 2022)

I think the Hyatt forum is the best of all the “system” forums on TUG.  The help, time, and teaching I have gotten primarily from you, ScoopKona, and alameda94501 have been remarkable.


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 3, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Take a look at the Hyatt points chart.  I printed it and highlighted the points and seasons I would need to visit the resorts I would be most interested in, to get an idea of how many HRC points I would like to have.   I settled on wanting/needing a diamond week/2200 points.  I’m actively lobbying for another week or 2 but my wife thinks I’m crazy, haha.
> 
> A few points to consider:
> 
> ...


If we didn't already have 3 TS before getting our Hyatt (Pinon) unit, I'd be lobbying my husband to get another week.  But that's only after using it for a few years.  Depending upon what Marriott announces their plans are for HRC/Hyatt, perhaps there will be some exodus from ownership, and Marriott might relax their ROFR. The transition period from HRC operations to Marriott was great for resale prices getting thru ROFR.
Don't think that'll happen again tho' to that extent.  Buy where you want to go.

re #3,  Highlands Inn-Carmel receives more points, but they also have high maintenance fees.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 3, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> If we didn't already have 3 TS before getting our Hyatt (Pinon) unit, I'd be lobbying my husband to get another week.  But that's only after using it for a few years.  Depending upon what Marriott announces their plans are for HRC/Hyatt, perhaps there will be some exodus from ownership, and Marriott might relax their ROFR. The transition period from HRC operations to Marriott was great for resale prices getting thru ROFR.
> Don't think that'll happen again tho' to that extent.  Buy where you want to go.
> 
> re #3,  Highlands Inn-Carmel receives more points, but they also have high maintenance fees.


Yes the MFs at Carmel are high but could get you to a sweet spot if you want 2900 or so HRC points without taking on 2 MFs. I’ve thought about it but the 2BRs at Carmel are more than I want to spend up front.


----------



## robthomas16 (Jul 8, 2022)

Just an update for everyone. Got our refund already for cancellation of HRC points.


----------



## ChicagoDave (Sep 18, 2022)

Thank you for everyone’s advice. I emailed a cancellation letter to HRC and also mailed them a paper copy with tracking via UPS (I don’t trust the USPS with anything important).  My wife and I are still interested in buying a Hyatt timeshare and are interested in your advice on secondary market resale options that would make sense for us.  

We live in the Chicago area and enjoy travelling to different warm weather/beach resorts usually in AZ, FL, CA, Mexico, the Caribbean (Aruba, Grand Cayman) and Hawaii. Travel is a mix of both summer and winter/spring seasons.  My wife and I are both self employed with flexibility in when we can travel and we usually travel 2.5 - 3 weeks a year.  It’s usually just the two of us, so a studio or 1 bedroom is fine.  We seldom stay anywhere longer than 5-7 days and usually stay at Hilton and Marriott resorts. The Hyatt properties are lovely, which is what attracted us to them.  My intent is to purchase 1-2 timeshare properties where we can either stay or use them to trade for weeks at other locations via Hyatt or an exchange program.

Based on the forum comments, it sounds like I should look for either a Diamond or Platinum week to purchase for the most flexibility and exchange value. Some questions I have are:

1. Should we buy a fixed or floating week? Is one better than the other for trade value if we put it into an exchange program? Does the fact they float with flexibility make them preferable for the owner or exchange user or are fixed weeks more desirable for exchanges?

2. If we buy a floating week, how difficult is it to reserve decent dates at our home property or some of the more popular places (AZ, HI, FL, Mexico, Caribbean) in the winter/spring?

3. Is a deeded property better than an RTU property assuming the RTU lasts far beyond my expected life span? I know a deeded property can be passed down, but any other concerns with an RTU that make them less desirable if buying resale?

4. Do all resales come with annual points? Also, some resale listings include sizable accrued points with the property - any issues with me using these points? Is it worth paying a higher purchase price to acquire the points or are they of limited value?

5. Even though we only need a studio/1 bedroom, would you recommend us buying a 2 bedroom/bath unit for purposes of exchange value or does it not matter?

6. Even if the property looks nice, are any of the “less than $500“ or free units listed for sale really worth it even if the MF is reasonable?

7. As an alternative to Hyatt, are Marriott resales a good option for us as there seem to be more of those available and a larger network?

We aren’t looking at a timeshare as an investment, so if it increases in value down road, that’s a bonus. Our main purpose is for less expensive vacation/travel use than a hotel stay or trying to find a timeshare rental.  Thank you again for everyone’s help!


----------



## Sapper (Sep 19, 2022)

ChicagoDave said:


> Thank you for everyone’s advice. I emailed a cancellation letter to HRC and also mailed them a paper copy with tracking via UPS (I don’t trust the USPS with anything important).  My wife and I are still interested in buying a Hyatt timeshare and are interested in your advice on secondary market resale options that would make sense for us.
> 
> We live in the Chicago area and enjoy travelling to different warm weather/beach resorts usually in AZ, FL, CA, Mexico, the Caribbean (Aruba, Grand Cayman) and Hawaii. Travel is a mix of both summer and winter/spring seasons.  My wife and I are both self employed with flexibility in when we can travel and we usually travel 2.5 - 3 weeks a year.  It’s usually just the two of us, so a studio or 1 bedroom is fine.  We seldom stay anywhere longer than 5-7 days and usually stay at Hilton and Marriott resorts. The Hyatt properties are lovely, which is what attracted us to them.  My intent is to purchase 1-2 timeshare properties where we can either stay or use them to trade for weeks at other locations via Hyatt or an exchange program.
> 
> ...


Some answers:
1. The only property I know that has float week units is Hawaii, all others are fixed or fixed week with additional time (the units sold as fractional).  I have zero experience with how a float week trades.
2. Again, zero experience with using a float week unit to reserve a week at the home property (Hawaii). Hopefully someone else who has experience can chime in. Regarding converting it to points to use to book elsewhere in Hyatt, it should be like any other property using points… if the unit you want is available and you have the points for it, you should be able to book it.
3. No real difference, and the earliest RTU expiration is something like 2070.
4. Yes, they come with points. Points cannot be banked (though II points can be to a limited extent). Any Hyatt points existing Need to be used in the units use year (or six months after as LCUP).
5. Two bed units have more points than a one bed unit. You could buy a two bed Diamond unit and get enough points to book two weeks in a lower season one bed unit.
6. It depends. You might see a free low season unit with high maintenance fees, it may or may not be worth it for you. You might run the numbers and see that a lower main fee unit that has a higher initial buy in cost will be better after a few years of use.
7. I cannot answer that for you. Hyatt worked better for my family / use case, so we bought a couple of the Hyatts.


----------



## Sicnarf (Sep 20, 2022)

ChicagoDave said:


> Thank you for everyone’s advice. I emailed a cancellation letter to HRC and also mailed them a paper copy with tracking via UPS (I don’t trust the USPS with anything important).  My wife and I are still interested in buying a Hyatt timeshare and are interested in your advice on secondary market resale options that would make sense for us.
> 
> We live in the Chicago area and enjoy travelling to different warm weather/beach resorts usually in AZ, FL, CA, Mexico, the Caribbean (Aruba, Grand Cayman) and Hawaii. Travel is a mix of both summer and winter/spring seasons.  My wife and I are both self employed with flexibility in when we can travel and we usually travel 2.5 - 3 weeks a year.  It’s usually just the two of us, so a studio or 1 bedroom is fine.  We seldom stay anywhere longer than 5-7 days and usually stay at Hilton and Marriott resorts. The Hyatt properties are lovely, which is what attracted us to them.  My intent is to purchase 1-2 timeshare properties where we can either stay or use them to trade for weeks at other locations via Hyatt or an exchange program.
> 
> ...



I own Hilton, Hyatt, Marriott, Sheraton and Westin. I own since 2004 and bought from the developer and resale. Few of my units were gifted to me by other owners. Below is my insights to your questions:
7. Marriott resale is a good option if you want II exchange priority with other Marriott properties. But Marriott maintenance fee is much higher than Hyatt and you can only exchange by weeks. Hyatt internal exchange is much more flexible. Hyatt II exchange also cost less points.
6. Yes, I have gotten several gold season Sheraton units for free.
5. How many points you need, initial cost, and the annual cost per point are key factors in determining what you should buy.


----------



## stover33 (Sep 20, 2022)

robthomas16 said:


> Just an update for everyone. Got our refund already for cancellation of HRC points.


Glad to hear this! Smart decision.

Part that bothers me the most is that you said they told you each portfolio point was worth what you paid ($21 per point) at a Hyatt hotel. So that would mean 600 points would be worth $12.6k at Hyatt hotels each year, which obviously cannot be true. It goes to show a)get everything in writing and b)the salespeople can and do lie right to your face.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 20, 2022)

Sapper said:


> 4. Yes, they come with points. Points cannot be banked (though II points can be to a limited extent). Any Hyatt points existing Need to be used in the units use year (or six months after as LCUP).



In general, I think it's better to assume LCUP doesn't exist. And if you miss your deadlines, you're stuck. The stars really need to align in order to grab any time with expired points -- it pretty-much has to be a last-minute, spur-of-the-moment trip in order to work.

The best bet is to stash any unused points in Interval (four months out) -- at least they have some use there. My next vacation is possible because of pandemic II points -- one week at a Hyatt and two in Interval using a gold week to trade.


----------

